# ide_generic and pnp kernel warnings at boot

## marcelser

Hi,

I just compiled to the newly released 2.6.26-r3 kernel, but the new kernel spits out the following warnings at boot, and I have absolutely no clue what these mean or how to fix it as 2.6.25-r9 boots without these warnings:

pnp 00:0b can't add resource for IO 0x57b0-0x57bb

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x1f0-0x1f7 not free

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free

any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks

Marc

----------

## notHerbert

Can you post the output of grep ^CONFIG_BLK_DEV /usr/src/linux/.config please.

----------

## marcelser

 *notHerbert wrote:*   

> Can you post the output of grep ^CONFIG_BLK_DEV /usr/src/linux/.config please.

 

Here's the Output:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=y

```

Thanks for any help

----------

## notHerbert

Unset CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y 

Check your lspci output And set the one that matches your IDE interface if it isn't CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

----------

## marcelser

Thanks,

that made the two "ide_generic" warnings go away, but it still reports "pnp 00:0b can't add resource for IO". Sounds to me that it has something to do with hotplug or plug and play support, but I can't make any sense out of the hex address, also lspci doesn't show a 00:0b address for a device.

Do you have a clue what else I have to disable in the kernel?

Thanks a lot

Marc

----------

